
Two Years Later, Russian Submarine Requalified as “Swedish Object” - rodionos
http://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=83&artikel=6451214
======
gus_massa
Autotranslation:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fsverigesradio.se%2Fsida%2Fartikel.aspx%3Fprogramid%3D83%26artikel%3D6451214)

